# Echo Dogs Home Visit Request - Vermont and Florida



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,

I'm having difficulty finding any volunteers for 2 home visits.

One is in North Hero, VT (on Grand Isle in Lake Champlain, north of Burlington)

The other is in Vero Beach, Florida.

If you can assist, please contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Terry, I have a friend who lives in VT and does home visits for a Lab rescue. Would you like me to see if she can help you out?


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Sure - I have some contacts in Vermont too, but North Hero is kind of remote for most.

Let me know if she'd be close enough,

Thanks,


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll ask her tonite and let you know.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Terry, she can do it but not till Sunday. I'd love to PM her info to you but your box is full.

North Hero is about 1 hour from her and it just so happens... her son is going to camp there. How convenient....


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

That's great - thank you

Can you contact me via email at [email protected]?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

done.


----------

